# sights evaluation



## commander2007 (Aug 28, 2007)

*what is the best sight on the market now? i have three different sights currently i have an impact cosmic sight which came on my old bow. i also have a copper john dead nutts pro II which i have installed on my new bow and i have a trophy ridge pendalum sight (mantis hunter). which of these is the best for hunting? i know i will get plenty of replies argueing either for multiple or single pins. thanks. *


----------



## commander2007 (Aug 28, 2007)

maybe i just have a sight fetish, ha ha. but i want the best equipment and everyone claims to be the best as you all know. thanks again.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

are you looking for one mainly for hunting or target? or are you looking for one that will do both?


best out there now....... spott hogg, Sword and the DMI's look good also.

out of those three i'd say the CJ nuts...

but then again that JMHO....

speed


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok,

I take the bait....I have no experience with the first two...but I hear they are good...

However I do have a Mantis Trophy Ridge sight...

My evaluation:

Loud, loud. loud...And the screws seem to come loose after shooting a few times...

Did I say it was loud?

My recommendation is a Spot-Hogg...I have not found a tougher sight as far as pin sights...for pendulum my vote goes to VBG Camelback...quiet and rugged.


----------



## commander2007 (Aug 28, 2007)

mainly hunting use, but i like to shoot with my nephew sometimes who is into 3d. what about the hha sights. i want something bright. i also noticed that you can get a pin light for the copper john, is this made for the dead nutts pro II as well? and which spott hog sight.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

ok.. well if you go with the Spot Hogg, go with the Hogg it.... has micro adjustable pins. also for brighter pins get the wrap also.... lead time is 10-12 weeks from what we were just told for the wraps. ( high priced)

Sword either the twilight hunter or 3rd plane extended fibers.... Very bright.
light is UV (black light) comes with sight. ( very managable price for what you get.... best bang for the buck) but then you also don't have the micro adjust on the pins.

the light is an option for the CJ's so there is added cost but as far as i know they are the same lights for both. (mid-range price) 

hope that helps.

Speed


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

G5....brightest pins I have seen....plus I think it is one of the lightest and slickest lookin hunting sights on the market.


----------



## J.Shoot (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

Of the three you have the Copper John would be my choice. I've tried alot of sights for hunting and they are very reliable and sturdy. If your shooting 
3D, don't waste your time buy a CBE, (Custom Bow Equipment), I guarantee there's not a better sight out there!!!!

good luck,
J.Shoot :wink:


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Do a search on*

"Hot Dot" I posted some thoughts on this new sight from Summit. I've been using it and it sure is very easy to fine tune it. I get better groups now (almost robin hood's) then I ever did with any traditional pin/arm sight deal.:darkbeer:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Viper archery predator micro-tune!*

The Viper predator micro-tune sight is by far the best built and best quality sight I have ever used! the pins are very bright and they are stainless steel and will hold up under any conditions! The micro-tune part of the sight really helps you get the fine tuning you want and easy to adjust!


----------



## Prizz23 (Mar 20, 2007)

Spot-Hogg, Copper John Dead Nuts 2, and the G5 are my personally favorites. All three offer individual micro-adjustable pins, they are all bullet-proof, and top of the line. you cant get much better than those 3 in my personaly experience.


----------



## Phil.Osborne (May 30, 2006)

Old Bowhunter
I like the Sword Twi-light sight. Very bright, solid well made sight.


Bowtech Tribute, Sword twi-light, vital gear everrest, carbon xpress rebel lite


----------



## Rye77 (Feb 4, 2006)

You can get knock off afterburner lights on Ebay for 8-9$ that work great for 1/2 as much as the brand name product.


----------



## pokchop (Oct 25, 2006)

Flintlock1776 said:


> "Hot Dot" I posted some thoughts on this new sight from Summit. I've been using it and it sure is very easy to fine tune it. I get better groups now (almost robin hood's) then I ever did with any traditional pin/arm sight deal.:darkbeer:


How long did your battery last. Sold one a coupke weeks ago and he has already had to change the battery...


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Evaluation?


----------



## melbyr (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree with the guy in the second or third post, I also have a Trophy Ridge Mantis and besides being loud, it is also heavy. It added so much weight to my once light swicthback I couldn't belive it.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*sight*

an evaluation will be coming, we are still receiving sights (I believe the test will be 10 or so products). It won't be done exactly the same as last year. I have a new test that we will be using to evaluate the sights this year... many last year explained that need to evaluate durability... it combats some of that concern.

we will keep you informed when the test begins.

Jon Teater


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

BDOG6351 said:


> an evaluation will be coming, we are still receiving sights (I believe the test will be 10 or so products). It won't be done exactly the same as last year. I have a new test that we will be using to evaluate the sights this year... many last year explained that need to evaluate durability... it combats some of that concern.
> 
> we will keep you informed when the test begins.
> 
> Jon Teater


Thanks for the reply Jon...:thumb:


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Those Detlef Stakelbek sights are nice target sights as well, and if you want something that almost noone has, there you go.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BDOG6351 said:


> an evaluation will be coming, we are still receiving sights (I believe the test will be 10 or so products). It won't be done exactly the same as last year. I have a new test that we will be using to evaluate the sights this year... many last year explained that need to evaluate durability... it combats some of that concern.
> 
> we will keep you informed when the test begins.
> 
> Jon Teater


Great job Jon, thanks for your testing and reporting... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Montana...?*

Didn't see a mention of them in the entire post. I just started using a Black Gold Flash Point. The thing is bright without the need for a light...I think the quality is great and adjustments are easy. I'm a beginner to the forum and have only been shooting / hunting with a bow for two years, but I'd highly recommend looking into this one...!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Hunters in my area are buying up the Toxonics gear.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*sights*

Toxonics has a well engineered design that I can say most will be pleased with. Sadly enough the new Montana Black Gold sights are not out so the testing may have to wait until winter/into next year. I worked with everyone I could to get them to participate and I think it will be some good competition. 

The participating companies are as follows (in no particular order):
1.Sureloc
2.Toxonics
3.Copper John
4.Spot Hogg
5.Kingsway Archery
6.Sword
7.HHA
8.Cobra
9.G5

thanks
Jon


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

BDOG6351 said:


> Toxonics has a well engineered design that I can say most will be pleased with. Sadly enough the new Montana Black Gold sights are not out so the testing may have to wait until winter/into next year. I worked with everyone I could to get them to participate and I think it will be some good competition.
> 
> The participating companies are as follows (in no particular order):
> 1.Sureloc
> ...


Looking forward to your evaluation Jon, and by all means please do wait until the Montana Black Golds are released...:thumb:


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

hey Jon,

curious now,,,, are these going to be tested differently than the last time? i know the last time what ever was sent was tested together. are you going to have it split up into catagories?(ie: hunting, target, scope) ??

speed


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*test*

they are going to be tested individually, but each will go through the same test procedures (if allowable- eg some for instant do not have 2nd/3rd axis adjustments so areas that some can be tested to will not apply to all). These are hunting sights but some would consider them hunting/3D. I am not sure how or if I will incorporate bang for the buck, but you will be able to see how they compare to one another based on how I present the charts. The format wont be worked until the testing is complete. I put together some testing procedures and have just begun to evaluate a few sights. I should finish up the illumination section over this wknd.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

BDOG6351 said:


> they are actually going to be tested individually, but each will go through the same test procedures (if allowable). These are hunting sights but some would consider them hunting/3D. I am not sure how or if I will incorporate bang for the buck but you will be able to see how they compare to one another based on how I present the charts. The format wont be worked until the testing is complete. I put together some testing procedures and have just begun to evaluate a few sights. I should finish up the illumination section over this wknd.



will do thanks!!!

speed


----------



## willthebad (Aug 12, 2007)

*Vital Bow Gear!!!*

I may have missed a post in this evaluation, but I personally recommend vital bow gear sights. Each pin usually comes with a yard of wrapped fiber protected while exposed, and the pins are well protected. I work around a bow shop and a bunch of good manufacturers have been listed such as Toxonics, and Spott Hogg. But vital gear is by far the brightest I've ever seen. They're so bright that the pins actually glow in the dark. Very intriguing when you actually see it, and they also have and accessory that is called a glow ring that gathers and enhances light toward the pins, so it acts as a light without having to have batteries and the sights don't weigh near as much. Fully machined they offer different models to accompany the hunter, from peepless aiding sights to single pin models.

www.vitalgear.net

but my top 3 are:
1-Vital Gear
2-Spott Hogg
3-Toxonics

good luck bro!!!


----------



## jcarcher (Oct 8, 2007)

The sword sights are great. You can tie their fiber in a not will never break---.10 fiber is great for 3-d also i have both--they just dont get the advertising all others do


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Apex line. Really like the Atomic, simple and bright, no micro adjustmenst though just good old fashioned move them untill there right on.


----------



## john3dd (Mar 20, 2005)

*sights*

for hunting I shoot Montana blk gold flash point and a toxonics K95 love the both of them have had Zero problems both sturdy with no noise, very bright under any and ALL conditions including rain and fog.


----------



## dockwilson (Oct 8, 2007)

*Hind Sight*

Any comments on Hind Sights? I like the no peep idea. Anybody know anything about them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

*Hind sight*

I paired my hind sight up with my trophy ridge matrix three pin. I am very pleased with the hind sight. Only been using it for about six months now, but still am very happy with it.


----------



## sawbuck (Oct 13, 2007)

I like the Sureloc Lethal Weapon 1, model 150. The 1.5" round pin guard gives me the same "view" as my target scope ....ie. peep / sight alignment. The mounting bracket also accepts the Sureloc target sights....ie. Supreme, Challenger....


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone used an Apex sight? I am in the market for a new sight and saw a nitrus at the local shop....It looked very sturdy and actually pretty heavy, pins were well protected it seems just curious if anyone has had good and bad experiences with these


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

up.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

I have own many sights

Cobra
Toxonics
HHA
copper john
spot hogs
Viper
Tru glow
sure loc
vital bow gear
trophy ridge
pse
predator
keller
G5 
and EAP

and There is one sight i will never take off my hunting bow
Custom Bow Equipment Invest in the best and you wont need to ever buy another sight


----------



## mickeys66 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sword Twilight Hunter. Nicest sight I've ever mounted to a bow. Just my .02.


----------



## gps_dr (Jul 31, 2006)

I really like my Toxonics 5 pin w/crosshair sight -solid - functional.
Works great in any light I can shoot in w/out being overpowering in bright light.
Newer design protects fiber better, will be buying one for my new bow.


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

mickeys66 said:


> Sword Twilight Hunter. Nicest sight I've ever mounted to a bow. Just my .02.


What he said


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the apex nitrus with the led light

those sights are fricken sweet

very very bright, and they glow when in the dark!


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

i only used hha optimizer sights.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Everyone please be patient Jon will respond after testing is accomplished...:thumb:


----------



## Outdooraddict (Dec 3, 2007)

*Viper Sight in .019 pins*

I have had the best luck with Viper Sights. I own an archery shop and I deal a lot with bowtech. Every bow that leaves my shop seems to leave with a Viper sight. I prefer the .019 pins because and a decent yardage it does not seem to cover your target as bad......


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Montana Black Gold Flashpoint...*

I've got to put in a good word for the Montana Black Gold Flashpoint sight. I have the 5 pin model with .019 fiber. The photochromatic cover over the fibers works exactly as advertised. I've found pin brightness to be very well adjusted to the level of ambient light. 

Customer service is excellent. I dropped by bow out of my stand last season shortly after installing the sight. COLD afternoon. Shattered the photochromatic plastic fiber covers:embara:. The metal parts of the sight were not damaged at all. The sight is well built, easy to adjust, and clearly takes a beating.

Quick call to customer service and a new set of plastic covers was on the way. I told them the whole story and was more than prepared to give them my credit card number. Nothing doing. The customer service representative informed me that there is a lifetime guarantee and I'd receive the parts free of charge. We actually argued a bit over it..."But I was a moron and dropped my bow from 15 feet up a tree--it was my fault, I should pay for the parts."..."Well, Sir, we've sent out free replacements to others for the same reason." I was appreciative that she didn't refer to "others" as "other morons" 

Great sights, great company. I'm their loyal customer at this point.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Viper archery predator micro-tune!*

The viper archery predator micro tune is the best I have every used!


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*sights*

I guess I can give you all some status on the testing. The overall testing is complete... as stated previously I did the following analysis on fiber illumination (evening and ambient conditions), craftsmanship/worksmanship, adjustability, vibration, fiber durability. I was lucky enough to have some good people supporting myself and Anthony by providing fixtures, the brite site- sight leveler (built by Mike Le Pera) and some other new equipment we purchased. We both are trying to finalize the report. The plan was to have it published in the Jan issue of Arrowtrade but I was a bit late with the information and hunting got the best of me this year. For the companies that participated it was a great experience- I havent sent out the result to the companies but with do some in the next coming weeks. I will have to work on the publishing later. 

I just wanted to make sure that everyone is aware that all the companies that I am aware of where contacted for this test. For those that would like companies like viper etc to participate please contact them and let them know your concerns. As noted always these test are independent, neither Anthony or I work, or are sponsored etc by any of these companies and are doing this for both the consumer and manufacturer.

thanks
Jon Teater


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*black gold*



Rossi396 said:


> Didn't see a mention of them in the entire post. I just started using a Black Gold Flash Point. The thing is bright without the need for a light...I think the quality is great and adjustments are easy. I'm a beginner to the forum and have only been shooting / hunting with a bow for two years, but I'd highly recommend looking into this one...!


I use a old Black gold dusk devil.Black has the best warranty in the industry.Lifetime unconditional,,thats for pins.or run it over with the truck or drop it from a treestand.The new black golds look awesome


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*sight*

I will be finished with the reports on friday and they will be coming out every couple days.

Jon Teater


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm new to the forum. I am looking for a new sight. Did I miss the report. Anyone have a link? I'd like to read this.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

it should be up by the end of the week- I hope


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*G5*



itchyfinger said:


> G5....brightest pins I have seen....plus I think it is one of the lightest and slickest lookin hunting sights on the market.



I'm with you there, G5 has to be the brightest and lightest I have ever used. I'm looking for another one to replace my heavy TruGlo Extreme on my Parker Hornet.

James


----------



## kyhuntr13 (Jun 22, 2005)

I've used them all and for hunting or target there is no better sight than a Sword. Price and qualilty better than anything made.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 25, 2008)

My next sight is gonna be a Sword, dollar for dollar, the best deal out there, and very rugged.


----------



## mwflydog (Jan 30, 2007)

*Where's the report?*



BDOG6351 said:


> it should be up by the end of the week- I hope



Where is it, am I missing it? I'm really interested to find out the info.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

its not up= we started going through some editing on the report and we decided it needed a bit more work.


----------



## mwflydog (Jan 30, 2007)

*.....*



BDOG6351 said:


> its not up= we started going through some editing on the report and we decided it needed a bit more work.


Could we get an ETA? :embara:


----------



## techsupport (Feb 13, 2008)

I Have The Sword Acu Site. I Bought It For Tournys When I Was In A Fixed Pin Class. The .10 Pins Are Very Bright Even Without The Light. Extremely Well Made. Liked It So Well It Is Now My Hunting Sight


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

and yet another :thumbs_up for Sword Twilight Hunter


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

+1 Hha


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

ETA- next week- I have to rework a couple areas.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rest*

hows the rest evaluation coming


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

rest evaluation- contacting companies


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

black gold flash points have done me right


----------



## jrighter (Oct 27, 2007)

Any luck on posting the sight eval?


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

*Spot hogg*

Had many different sights through the years. Finally bought a spot hogg this year and it will never come off my bow. I got the .019 pins love them. Spot hogg is probably the brightest most durable sight I have ever owned. It is also easily adjusted. Go with spot hogg, they are worth the money.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

mickeys66 said:


> Sword Twilight Hunter. Nicest sight I've ever mounted to a bow. Just my .02.


+1


----------



## PearsonShooter (Jan 16, 2008)

*HHA Optimizier 5519*

*HHA is the best sight on the market and it has a built in rheostat to increase or decrease brightness with 10 feet of fiber optic. Worth its weight in gold.*


----------



## darkstar (Jan 25, 2008)

I hate to be a pest but..............im dying to know the results:wink:


----------



## azcathunter (Jun 19, 2007)

*sights*

I too have a sight fettish. I have traded/ changed sights many times in the last year looking for the "best sight". Many I have tryed are good, but the best I have found for hunting and 3-d is the Copper jonh dead nuts 2 6pin mincro adjust. It has all the bells and wistles that any other sight has, it is not loud at all, the pins a super bright. I bought mine with the .19 pins. You can get the .10 but for my they are too small.
Go with the cjdn


----------



## pheasantnut (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Sight Evaluation*

Any Idea when the evaluation will be posted? Thx


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

My curiosity is getting the best of me also!


----------



## mrdougb (Jun 13, 2007)

Any update on when this is coming out? I'm in the market for a new sight and this will help me decide...


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

I would love to see it as well. I enjoy reading all results from evaluations whether I plan on buying or not.

The last post was "contacting compaines". I assume he is waiting for all replies before posting. I know this seems to be a busy time for Sport Shows here in Minnesota so that is maybe the reason for delay? After looking at other evals Bdog has done they are all very good....


----------



## SliderzFire (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT....I'm in the market too.....Would love to see the results......


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

FLDXT said:


> Had many different sights through the years. Finally bought a spot hogg this year and it will never come off my bow. I got the .019 pins love them. Spot hogg is probably the brightest most durable sight I have ever owned. It is also easily adjusted. Go with spot hogg, they are worth the money.


I'll :darkbeer: to that!!!!


----------



## lgnn415 (Mar 10, 2008)

i've shot single pins, single pin fibers, red dots, trophy ridge pendulum, and now the G5 - 5 pin. by far, the G5 is the easiest to sight in, the brightest i've ever used, and the lightest. I shoot some 3-D and mainly hunt with my rig.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

sorry im getting to this post so late, Ive been a bit busy. The article is now finished and I have received acknowledgement from the manufacturers... so I just need to pdf the docs, and talk with the administrator and get it posted... most likely on friday.

thanks again and I appreciate the support.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

thanks for putting it together


----------



## VulcanShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that and can't wait to see it. I've been looking forward to reading it for a while now.


----------



## mrdougb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the work to put this together. I also look forward to reading it.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I may be able to get the report up later tonight. the admin is linking things up for me so I will just need to hyperlink everyone to the reports.

the evaluation includes 9 products... and the testing evolved a bit from 06'.

Jon


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

BDOG6351 said:


> I may be able to get the report up later tonight. the admin is linking things up for me so I will just need to hyperlink everyone to the reports.
> 
> the evaluation includes 9 products... and the testing evolved a bit from 06'.
> 
> Jon


Jon you can post a link and I will stick it at the top of the page, right here...:wink:


----------



## SliderzFire (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT.....Hoping for the Report soon!!!!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

SliderzFire said:


> TTT.....Hoping for the Report soon!!!!


It stuck at the top of the page...:wink:


----------

